# 7mm hole pouch punch



## Ben (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey im looking for a hole punch that can punch out holes up to 7mm (plier style) i can only find one that go up to 5mm any help would be much appreciated thanks.

Ben


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Over 5mm or so, best to use a round hole punch. These can be picked up for a few dollars.

A paper punch might work ok, they are around 1/4" (6.35mm).


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i think 7mm is a bit huge.... i use a 4mm hole, it makes the pouches last AGES


----------

